
The doom of fossil fuel investments - yazr
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/11/18/the-doom-of-fossil-fuel-investments/
======
yazr
A balanced and convincing analysis. The speed of this decline however, is
still very debatable.

~~~
dwd
Not sure about the claim that Adani had halted opening new coal mines. They
still seem intent on the Carmichael mine despite the shrinking pool of
potential borrowers.

Most of it seems a reasonable evaluation, but the timing may be optimistic.

------
woodandsteel
And let's not forget, the Republicans and the Trump administration have placed
all their bets on fossil fuels forever.

~~~
village-idiot
Or until it kills us all, which is actually their position in court.

